# WRCMA Educational Martial Arts Conference



## Pappy Geo (Sep 24, 2004)

*WASHINGTON RESEARCH COUNCIL OF 
MARTIAL ARTS PRESENT THE FIRST ANNUAL 
SEMINAR AND CONFERENCE * 
OCTOBER 16, 2004 


*TRAINING SEMINAR 
& CONFERENCE OF 
MARTIAL SCIENCE * 


*GUEST INSTRUCTORS * 
10:00 am - 5:30 pm 

*Shihan Tony Annesi * 
Founder of Takeshin Sogo Budo, 7th degree black 
belt in Aiki Jujutsu and karate, Shihan Annesi is 
the author of multiple articles in Black Belt and 
Inside Karate magazines. He is also author of 
many books and videos on Aiki and Karate. 


*Datu Kelly Worden * 
Grandmaster of Natural Spirit Intl, 8th degree black belt 
in Modern Arnis. Datu Worden is the former editor of 
Fighting Knives and Full Contact magazines. Producer of 
multiple videos through Paladin Press, and creator of the 
Silent Fighter training dummy, Travel Wrench and the 
Wortac knife. 


*Professor Bob Anderson * 
Professor Anderson is a 40 year veteran of Kajukenbo, Master instructor of Advanced Martial Systems-NW, 
8th degree black belt in NSI and a revered graduate of the ESI security school. Professor Anderson is the concepts Master instructor of the Double Action Training and black belt status in Goju-ryu. 

*Master Ken Smith * 
Ken Smith holds a 5th degree black belt status in NSI, Level 3 Renegade JKD, Full instructor JKD 


The WRCMA is a research organization founded by *Corey Minatani * , dedicated to the 
developing scholarly research in the field of Martial Science. The WRCMA publishes a 
yearly journal of academic papers concerning technical, philosophical and conceptual 
subject matter. This allows unpublished martial artists, as well as seasoned writers a 
chance to share their research and ideas. In conjunction with the Journal, WRCMA 
presents an annual Conference of Martial Science which will: Allow martial artists topresent papers as well as have them critiqued by a peer. Included are live demonstrations of various martial arts and you will be able to develop your skills through Hands On workshops of various 


TACOMAS LANDMARK 
CONVENTION CENTER 
(TEMPLE THEATRE) 
47 St Helens Avenue 
Tacoma, Washngton 98402 
(253 272-3793 
COST: $50.00 Pre-regstraton 
$60.00 Door price 
Please present flyer for discount) 
present papers as well as have them 
critiqued by a peer. Included are live 
demonstrations of various martial arts and 
you will be able to develop your skills 
through Hands On workshops of various 
martial arts. 
(508) 904-9709 
For additional information: contact: 
Or email: eventcoordinator@wrcma.org 
website: www.wrcma.org
_________________
Tito Geo


----------

